# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  В школы ушли диски с исправленными Линуксами и битой кодировкой

## Kuzz

В продолжение "В школы ушел битый Linux"

По словам учителя информатики одной из подмосковных школ, исправления запоротых при тиражировании линуксов уже рассылаются и даже работают.
Однако на сей раз оказались полностью нечитабельными кириллические имена файлов с документацией - под Windows все нормально, под линуксом квадратики (при том, что в предыдущем неработающем варианте как раз с именами файлов все было в порядке - такое вот воплощение закона сохранения косяков в природе).

http://v-alksnis2.livejournal.com/149944.html
bugtraq.ru

PS. Как говорится, "лечение горше болезни"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Технические подробности этого безобразия рассматриваются на форуме компании «Альт Линукс».

http://forum.altlinux.org/index.php/....html#msg50166

----------


## Aleksandra

Не разобрались с кодировками и записали iso-образ с Rock Ridge.

----------


## SDA

*Вести с полей: борьба продолжается*

http://blogroll.pcmag.ru/go.php?nid=98495

----------


## Kuzz

Руководство компании IBS считает целесообразным выступить с официальным заявлением в связи с обсуждением в ряде СМИ и интернет-сообществе ситуации с проектом «Обеспечение лицензионной поддержки стандартного (базового) пакета программного обеспечения для использования в общеобразовательных учреждениях Российской Федерации в 2007 - 2009 годах».

Данным заявлением доводим до сведения общественности, что компания IBS в рамках договора субподряда по данному контракту в 2008 году выполнила формирование, изготовление и доставку  более чем в 55000 образовательных учреждений комплектов дистрибутивов лицензионных программных продуктов, входящих в состав стандартного (базового) пакета программного обеспечения (далее – Пакет ПО) для образовательных учреждений Российской Федерации, определенного распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации №1447.

Компания IBS также осуществляет необходимую информационно-справочную,  техническую и методическую поддержку образовательных учреждений и учителей по вопросам установки и использования предоставленного образовательным учреждениям лицензионного программного обеспечения. В рамках указанной поддержки образовательным учреждениям и учителям предоставляются сервисы электронной дистрибуции, получения ключей активации лицензионных программных продуктов, а также дистанционного обучения  по каждому программному продукту.

В апреле-мае 2009 года компанией IBS велась подготовка рассылки очередного обновления лицензионного программного обеспечения – единого комплекта «Первая ПОмощь 2.0». С целью экономии государственных средств на рассылку свободного программного обеспечения (далее – СПО) Рособразование обратилось к IBS с просьбой добавить к комплекту «Первая ПОмощь 2.0» дистрибутивы дополнительного комплекта СПО в количестве 9 дисков. Данные материалы рассылаются школам в качественном оформлении в составе всего пакета с отдельным разделом и закладкой СПО.  (http://sbppo.shkola.edu.ru/about/iopp/, http://sbppo.shkola.edu.ru/upload/co...Buklet_SPO.pdf)

По инициативе IBS перед рассылкой обновленного Пакета ПО Рособразование обратилось к исполнителю контракта по разработке свободного программного обеспечения - компании «РБК-Центр» - с просьбой предоставить актуальный пакет дистрибутивов для рассылки, доработанный по результатам апробации (копия письма имеется в наличии у IBS). Ответ на это обращение получен не был. Кроме того, не были получены инструкции разработчика по тиражированию дистрибутивов.

По поручению Рособразования на 2 из 9 дисков компанией IBS были записаны сопроводительные материалы (инструкции, учебные курсы). В ходе записи была допущена техническая ошибка, в результате которой в часть школ были отправлены некорректные дистрибутивы. Для устранения ошибки за счет IBS была произведена доработка и повторная рассылка дисков.

Перед повторной рассылкой специалистами IBS была еще раз проверена и подтверждена физическая целостность дистрибутивов и программных носителей на всех дисках, а также, во избежание недоразумений, возможность инсталляции продуктов. Дополнительно переданные материалы были записаны IBS в принятой для материалов Рособразования кодировке.

Однако вскоре в прессе и интернет-сообществе появились различные обвинения относительно рассылки комплекта СПО в адрес IBS. Необходимо отметить, что дискуссия была инициирована общественным деятелем и представителем компании, не являющейся исполнителем контракта по разработке СПО, а ее содержание существенно искажает вышеизложенную информацию. Некоторое недоумение вызывает тот факт, что в комментариях по данному вопросу не представлено ни мнение профессионалов и авторитетных экспертов рынка, ни мнение собственно пользователей Пакета ПО – учителей информатики российских школ. Никак не комментирует ситуацию и исполнитель государственного контракта на разработку СПО – компания «РБК-Центр». Столь одностороннее освещение ситуации, причем не от лица пользователей Пакета ПО, наводит на мысль о коммерческой заинтересованности отдельных участников дискуссии.

В то же время уже более двух лет существует и активно функционирует официальный ресурс, направленный на поддержку всего проекта поставки ПО в школы. Это портал shkola.edu.ru, в рамках которого открыт форум для учителей. На портале выложены инструкции и рекомендации относительно правил инсталляции, загрузки и особенностей работы ПО, входящего в пакет (более 30 программных продуктов). Кроме того, для оперативной реакции на запросы учителей действует телефон бесплатной «горячей линии». Все запросы в службу поддержки регистрируются и обрабатываются в единой системе.

По результатам анализа запросов учителей необходимо отметить тот факт, что инсталляция Пакета ПО в соответствии с размещенными на портале инструкциями не вызывает существенных проблем у пользователей. На данный момент вопросы, связанные с инсталляцией дополнительного пакета СПО, не превышают 2% общего объема запросов в службу поддержки по Пакету «Первая ПОмощь 2.0».

Мы будем прилагать все необходимые усилия к тому, чтобы участвующие в проекте школы своевременно получили и успешно использовали работоспособное программное обеспечение, входящее в Пакет «Первая ПОмощь 2.0».

securitylab.ru

----------


## valho

Когда работал в одной фирме, иногда в РОНО ходил, у начальника подразделения которая занимается обслуживанием техники фамилия - Фрибензон

----------


## valho

Вот ещё в одном месте, вспомнил, организована локальная сеть и интернет вот так -

Примерно через 40 минут после подключения все компики вместе с сервером были превращены в ботнет, а данные которые там находились были украдены... Компики там были даже без стенки и антивирусов, а зачем?

----------


## Kuzz

*valho*, а модем как был настроен?

2-й вариант - флешки-автораны..

----------


## valho

> *valho*, а модем как был настроен?


Модем имел статический адрес именно интернет, стрим который там был выдаёт организациям статику. Вот если был коммутатор после модема, то я понимаю что было всё правильно сделано.
 Флешки, наверно, тоже виноваты  :Smiley:

----------


## Kuzz

Просто странно.. Модемы обычно выпускают_но_не_впускают..

----------


## valho

> Просто странно.. Модемы обычно выпускают_но_не_впускают..


Подумал маленько, похоже всё равно перевешивает внутренняя проблема чем внешняя. Но меня одно смутило, этот сервер был установлен тока-тока и на нём было всё тоже самое что и на юзверских компах которые там пиликали уже очень много времени. У меня просто некоторые вещи немного не сходятся с тем что там должно быть и работать, хотя бы кое как, даже с такими админами и c тем что там одни родственники работаю и им всё поф.
---
Ну, есть ещё вариант - делают это специально

*Добавлено через 1 час 1 минуту*

Вот ещё думаю, что в скором времени, лет через 10 будут говорить что призрак Поносова прошёлся по стране

----------


## Torvic99

> Вот ещё в одном месте, вспомнил, организована локальная сеть и интернет вот так -
> 
> Примерно через 40 минут после подключения все компики вместе с сервером были превращены в ботнет, а данные которые там находились были украдены... Компики там были даже без стенки и антивирусов, а зачем?


У меня точно так же организована сетка, только компов на порядок больше - почему то в ботнет еще не превратился.

----------


## valho

Между модемом и свичём должен хотя бы экран стоять, там его нет. Но похоже что это всё таки из за флешек произошло. А вообще, ну их... Ща пойду в школу мне обещали эти диски дать посмотрю чё там понапихано

*Добавлено через 5 часов 47 минут*

Хм...Зашёл в одну школу, как бы думал, посмотрю эти диски, вроде должны были от 2 до 4 штук быть по моим подсчётам завёрнутые в пакетик, а там оказалось почти 30.... 
Ну лана, посидел посмотрел, пощупал, понюхал, вроде для здоровья не опасно, сделал немного фото и свалил

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Чёт я не понял.. Где там СПО? 0_o

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Несколько дисков с линуксом, а остальное виндовые проги + сама винда.... Кажется я запутался...

----------


## valho

> Чёт я не понял.. Где там СПО? 0_o
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Несколько дисков с линуксом, а остальное виндовые проги.... Кажется я запутался...


Ну как бы тоже немного юмора не понял  :Shocked: , просто про винду нигде не упоминалось до этого

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ага.. 2 версии МСО, виста, всяки графически комплекты и линуксовые LiveCD... Жесть... Я плакалЪ

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Линукс лёгкий  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  А также линукс красный, линукс one, линукс со вкусом ментола  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## valho

Кабы мягко говоря, чёт на СПО не очень смахивает это, всё вперемешку  :Angry:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Охренеть.. Во бабло распилили. Зато как прикрылись. Эпично. Бред.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Microsoft Visual studio Pro 2008. Пипец, это СПО???? Да блин, там же кроме линукса (который ещё не известно что в себя включает) ничего нет? Всё виндовое!

----------


## valho

Хотя там в основном обновления и обучающие курсы вроде написано, но всё же это всё не то.
Полазил маленько 
http://sbppo.shkola.edu.ru/about/base/
есть упоминание о 56 дисках
2 часть тоже есть упоминание
http://sbppo.shkola.edu.ru/about/iopp/

Посмотрел ещё раз внимательно, ну как бы получается что обновления для винды, всякие обучающие курсы и в конце СПО.
Немного прояснилось уже в чём дело. Только что то ни в одной школе не видел чтоб этим кто то пользовался, даже не обновляют ничего, а уж про Visual Studio и Visio подавно, как бы в своё время походил по школам почти по всей Москве и области.

----------


## Kuzz

*За весь школьный Linux ответит АйТи*

Конкурс на внедрение свободного программного обеспечения (СПО) в российских школах, официально объявленный в конце августа, выиграла группа компаний АйТи. 

Все три лота: развитие и модернизация пакета СПО, техподдержка при его внедрении и использовании, а также обучение учителей внедрению и использованию ПСПО, — ушли в одни руки (официально победителем первых двух стала компания АйТи, а третьего — Академия АйТи). 

Напомним, что с конкурсом тянули очень долго, имея в то же время неслабый дедлайн: внедрить ПСПО (читай, Linux) в школах обещали ещё в этом году. Учитывая оговоренные в ТЗ сроки, Академии АйТи придётся обучить 60 тысяч учителей навыкам работы с Linux за каких-то полтора месяца. Впрочем, опыт блиц-обучения учителей у неё уже имеется. 

СПО-сообщество неоднократно высказывало недовольство организаторами конкурса, критикуя не только сроки исполнения задач, но и то, что сама тема "школьного проекта" была разделена на три лота. Алексей Новодворский из Alt Linux в этой связи высказывал опасения, что разные исполнители примутся ставить друг другу палки в колёса. Однако исполнителей каким-то чудесным образом оказалось не трое и даже не двое, а только один. 

"По крайней мере теперь, пусть и странным способом, определен один ответственный за работы и грызни между исполнителями лотов не будет, — заметил по этому поводу Новодворский в своём ЖЖ-блоге. — У меня есть серьезные претензии к организаторам конкурса, но не к победителю, — бизнес есть бизнес". 

Виктор Алкснис от имени "Центра свободных технологий" поздравил АйТи с победой, но отметил, что полноценного внедрения ПСПО в школах в этом году ожидать не приходится. "Судя по всему, все ограничится обучением, в том числе с использованием дистанционных технологий, административно-педагогических и педагогических работников образовательных учреждений внедрению и использованию пакета СПО, успешно прошедшего апробацию в трех пилотных регионах в 2008 году", — полагает Алкснис. 

Напомним, что под пакетом СПО, который успешно прошёл апробацию, следует понимать сборку, которую два раза рассылали по школам в битом виде. И это явно далеко не единственная проблема с внедрением Linux в российские школы. Тот же Алкснис рисует довольно мрачные, хотя и вполне резонные прогнозы. Однако и он не теряет оптимизма. "Мы убеждены, что процесс внедрения СПО в нашей стране уже не остановить, и невзирая на все трудности он будет продолжаться", — заявляет он.

uinc.ru

----------


## valbir

сегодня ситуация в нашей школе такая: школьные диски с Линуксом 4-м на помойку , с инета скачан альт линукс 5 школьный(кде) и сервер, установил на все 38 машин как вторую систему (красиво удобно все шуршит), сервер буду завтра, проблемки только с интерактивными досками () но думаю добьем!
Детские деньги власть имущие прут без зазрения совести. до школ доходит процентов 10-15. это Раша, а не китай (головы не рубят)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

